

Facebook Gives DEA BIO METRIC FACIAL RECOGNITION DEVICE More of the Story - skyz2hot

The matter I am still in the midst of is dire. Here&#x27;s my story. At this very moment as I write this email I am still under DEA surveillance. Let me be clear, not investigation. But surveillance. Their investigation is over, because they have caught who they want. My aim is to get the word out and protect the privacy and rights of all American citizens.<p>My friend and artist AO has been under DEA investigation. He comes here to write, thus my house has been under DEA investigation. Basically the DEA is using Facebooks software and some other devices that I have not been able to identify in order to surveil my house. A DEA agent currently resides in my house and I am able to communicate with the agents through some sort of fluke. I know this sounds crazy, but I am able to pick up their communication system with my mind. It&#x27;s like a receiver. I thought I might be going crazy, but the apartment building where they are based is above my backyard. Their voice projects into my backyard like a sound-box. That was my physical confirmation. Other illegal DEA activities during this process include: Black Hat Hacking (On Sunday June 21, 2015 between the hours of 7PM to June 22, 2015 12PM. Websites include Hacker News, Americas Political Chat Room, LinkedIN, also I had a shifting url when I tried to access my Google Contacts at 9:59PM), Invasion of privacy (Recording my girlfriend and I having sex), Conspiracy (Not just with Facebook. But I believe other companies are involved. The only other one I could identify was At&amp;T. They are my service provider. And I am not under investigation. So they needed a warrant to trace my phone. My friend and artist AO was picked up because I called him to wish him a happy fathers day.) There is probably so much more. I just got lucky and caught a signal, and began my investigation. These truths were arrived at by the process of elimination. I am not much for conspiracy theories, but this one happens to be true.
======
skyz2hot
Yes I know. That is why I posted it to Facebook and contacted the DEA. Because
some-one will know I'm telling the truth.

------
floor__
"but I am able to pick up their communication system with my mind. It's like a
receiver."

That definitely makes you sound crazy.

